# Tetra 6 in 1 test strips



## Edward Shave (4 Feb 2021)

Can anyone tell me what is the difference (if any) between the Pond and Aquarium variety?
I ask as I'm about to purchase for use in my aquarium but the pond one is cheaper..!
Oh and I already know test strips suck so no need to tell me again. lol


----------



## Nick potts (4 Feb 2021)

I don't know for certain, but I would hazard a guess at nothing except the packaging.

Curious, if you know they are rubbish, why are yo buying them?


----------



## alto (4 Feb 2021)

Decent quality test strips, used and stored properly deliver decent data 

I prefer the test strips with color chart on the container (API does this now, Tetra did once upon a time)

Tetra USA site doesn’t distinguish between “pond” and “aquarium” test strips, interesting reading of the reviews though (Tetra had problems with their Nitrate pad reagents for at least a couple years, also refused to send a replacement color chart (which seemed very poor customer service indeed))


----------



## Edward Shave (4 Feb 2021)

Sorry I should have been clearer... I think test strips have their place... I was just trying to save anyone bothering to tell me they suck. 
I'm going to go for the pond ones then. Can't see how the chemistry should be different but just thought I'd check here first.
Thanks for comments.
Ed


----------



## Edward Shave (8 Feb 2021)

For anyone interested I got a reply from Tetra as follows...

"Please do not use the Tetra Pond 6 in 1 test test kit for your Aquarium.
Pond water differs from aquarium water and the pond testing kit has been
formulated to react with pond water, not aquarium water. Using the Pond
testing kit for your aquarium, may not give accurate results."

I still find it puzzling though as no two ponds are alike in the same way that no two aquariums are.


----------



## Edward Shave (8 Feb 2021)

I still had one old aquarium test strip left so I just dipped that and one of the pond ones in the same aquarium and got exactly the same results. Not an iota of difference.


----------



## dw1305 (8 Feb 2021)

Hi all,


Edward Shave said:


> ..... Please do not use the Tetra Pond 6 in 1 test test kit for your Aquarium. Pond water differs from aquarium water and the pond testing kit has been
> formulated to react with pond water, not aquarium water. Using the Pond testing kit for your aquarium, may not give accurate results.......





Edward Shave said:


> I still find it puzzling though as no two ponds are alike in the same way that no two aquariums are.


You are right. That is a scientifically inexplicable, and makes me think that only 


> ........may not give accurate results.......


is accurate. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edward Shave (8 Feb 2021)

The more I think about it the more suspicious I get that this is simply some kind of marketing ploy and that there is no real difference.
Other than on the cardboard box I can find no mention of "Pond" anywhere else on the product. The airtight tubes contain the strips are identical as are the strips themselves. It seems inconceivable to me that any manufacturer would leave no way to differentiate between two similar looking products?


----------



## alto (8 Feb 2021)

Tetra USA sells/lists the same product for aquarium and pond - I doubt very much that Tetra UK has extremely similar looking/measuring products that are somehow different


----------



## Hufsa (8 Feb 2021)

"Please do not use the pond product as it affects our bottom line" 🤭


----------



## Barbara Turner (8 Feb 2021)

Edward Shave said:


> Sorry I should have been clearer... I think test strips have their place... I was just trying to save anyone bothering to tell me they suck.
> I'm going to go for the pond ones then. Can't see how the chemistry should be different but just thought I'd check here first.
> Thanks for comments.
> Ed



It's interesting on a scientific point of view, Testing at the start watching the nitrite and nitrate cycle kick up and start working...  Once the tank has established I'm sure what you would test.
I still have a pack of the JBL ones with the posh app, but after testing 3 in a row and getting different results I haven't bothered. 

I would be very surprised if there is any difference between pond and tank... unless you have a marine tank


----------



## sparkyweasel (8 Feb 2021)

Edward Shave said:


> I still find it puzzling though as no two ponds are alike in the same way that no two aquariums are.


And I've got aquariums filled with pond water.
I wonder how long it takes to transform into aquarium water.


----------



## Karmicnull (8 Feb 2021)

sparkyweasel said:


> And I've got aquariums filled with pond water.


Oh pleeeease mail them and ask which one you should be using, and at what point you should switch. And can I be a fly on the wall in their customer sevice dept when they get your mail?


----------

